# USPS not offering Parcel Post thru ebay/PP anymore??



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

Did anyone catch that ebay and Paypal are not offering the Parcel Post option anymore? Email said there may be a similar option available in a few months under another name?

It's always been frustrating to me that you can't use Parcel Post thru the main USPS online (like when you don't sell thru ebay/PP), 
but now apparently, as of today, that option will no longer be available if you sell on ebay.  

So does that mean every part has to go Priority now? That would suck, will have to adjust all our listings, because that will be a big difference in cost! 

Wonder what it would cost thru UPS? Anyone use them for smaller parts? I always thought they were more $....

Darcie


----------



## Waterland (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought you could use whatever shipping method you prefer on ebay.  Whenever i sell something when I'm making a listing I choose the option for USPS First Class Mail.  Then when you go to the post office you can pay for whatever shipping method you prefer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe if you are doing everythign through the web. But like Watreland said I would just state in my listing that it may be sent parcel. For smaller items there really is very little difference--usually less than 50 cents. Its when you get to larger boxes that it will make a difference. Just don't use watermelon boxes--sorry-- inside joke but I couldn't help it! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

With ebay and PP, First Class can only be used if it is 13 Oz and under. Everything else goes Priority or Parcel Post-which is not longer available, so I either raise my prices to do online shipping with Priority, or go stand in line at the PO for Parcel Post, which I don't have time to do everyday, so that would nix my same-day shipping practice.

And watermelon boxes?? I Do Not Know Anything About That......

Darcie


----------



## bike (Jan 27, 2013)

*I think*



Nickinator said:


> With ebay and PP, First Class can only be used if it is 13 Oz and under. Everything else goes Priority or Parcel Post-which is not longer available, so I either raise my prices to do online shipping with Priority, or go stand in line at the PO for Parcel Post, which I don't have time to do everyday, so that would nix my same-day shipping practice.
> 
> And watermelon boxes?? I Do Not Know Anything About That......
> 
> Darcie




they are changing the name of the service and it will be a time for ebay to catch up- they are saying to used another postage service and add your DC number manually


----------

